# Stagecraft Online



## evolutiontheatre (Mar 20, 2007)

hey everybody, I'm new to the community here, and I look forward to talking to you all, and while I'm here I thought I would do a little free advertising for my site that I just started
stagecraftonline.com
Check it out. The content level is low thus far because its just getting started, but there's more to come.
I love technical theatre, and I have a special interest in rigging and flying, if anyone out there shares that, feel free to contact me.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome! Looks like a nice site.

For some good humor to add to the section, there's a number of jokes, sayings, etc. threads on here that you can scrounge through.

Also, feel free to download and put this up on your site, many people here and elsewhere have contributed to it. Just download it to your server and link from there, because if you use my link, it's a personal free FTP service, and is liable to go over bandwidth quickly. Not that I care, I hardly ever use it, but it's a good thing to keep all of your links working.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the booth! 

I like the idea of your site of having a lot of resources sort of archived together in one place. 

You might want to check out the posts of a guy around here named Ship. The man is an amazing resource. There are a lot of his posts that I copy and file for my own teaching purposes. Like: how to bench focus an ellipsoidal, proper maintenance of an instrument, his book list, or advice for new theater technicians. With his permission, Your site might be a great place to organize and archive some of his posts. Click Search, advanced Search, and then do a search by user for Ship. The guy's got about 3000 posts so it might take a while to find the really good ones but many is the night that I just sit and read Ship posts. It's like a graduate course.


----------



## evolutiontheatre (Mar 20, 2007)

the techie bible is great, thanks for that!


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome Aboard.

Your website shows a great deal of promise. And when someone gets time / inclination, perhaps there needs to be the section equivalent to most of the New Testament in the actual bible written - Ship's posts and some of the others - some of say Van's also fall into the same category of use.


----------



## dvlasak (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!!


Dennis


----------



## Van (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! nice to see you here. sounds like i need to check your sight asap. 

Thanks for the endorsement chris but I'll never be in Ships league.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know... not every one has the same field of specialist knowledge..


----------

